# LED Light Bar Advice



## ranger_rod (Oct 21, 2015)

Good Day! I am looking at purchasing a couple LED light bars for my 2000 Ford xlt plow truck. Does anyone have some advice to pass on? Light bars are pretty cheap on Amazon so I am planning on mounting both on the roof, one pointed forward and one for reverse.

LED lights do not heat up like regular lights and I am curious if blowing snow becomes an issue sticking to the LED lights?

Cheers and thanks for any info you can pass on.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Rigid industries, bright and durable.
Don't get the cheap light
gets hot enough to melt snow off of it.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Search feature gives me this:

http://www.plowsite.com/search.php?searchid=4336237


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Was thinking of doing the same only with good lights (not ebay crap), but then spoke with a couple of guys who said that with the roof mounted lights, they got snow blind with the extreme light hitting the falling snow in between the windshield and the front of the truck - and - when the plow was raised the reflection was bad. I had not thought of that.

So I am upgrading my Boss lights to the new ones that just came out this year. Back up lights are easy...or just buy the back up buddy system which is even easier.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

MajorDave;2045115 said:


> Was thinking of doing the same only with good lights (not ebay crap), but then spoke with a couple of guys who said that with the roof mounted lights, they got snow blind with the extreme light hitting the falling snow in between the windshield and the front of the truck - and - when the plow was raised the reflection was bad. I had not thought of that.
> 
> So I am upgrading my Boss lights to the new ones that just came out this year. Back up lights are easy...or just buy the back up buddy system which is even easier.


Boss did good with those new lights it looks like. People never realize that the LED's don't get got enough like the old strobes and rotators to melt the snow off. During long storms you need to clear the snow for your lightbar's and such to be seen. Boss was smart to make the lights have a snow melting feature.

Few years ago I almost got hit by a cop car that I couldn't see because he lightbar was completely covered by snow. It was on but until he was wishing 50ft you couldn't see the snow on his roof flashing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Watch the last couple of seconds closely


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo;2046263 said:


> Watch the last couple of seconds closely


for what? the snow being removed from a light that is not on?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Did you notice the LED didn't need it?


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

1olddogtwo;2046268 said:


> Did you notice the LED didn't need it?


Oh true, totally forgot we were talking LED's on steady burn and not flashing...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I can tell, it kind of looks like there is something diffusing the bean tho.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2046263 said:


> Watch the last couple of seconds closely


Looks like a stupid driver magnet with that many lights.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Maybe he works as a carney in the summer.

or he thinks hes driving a "emergency response vehicle".


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The only steady burn are the rigids in that video. 

I'll give the lights a good coats of wax preseason and spray bottle of good washer fluid with the Rainx additive at double dose once in a while.
A couple of years ago, I did half my Liberty bar and some of the LED's as a test. It's not a cure all but since my pass side window is always getting salt covered, a shot here and there helps.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

MajorDave;2045115 said:


> Was thinking of doing the same only with good lights (not ebay crap), but then spoke with a couple of guys who said that with the roof mounted lights, they got snow blind with the extreme light hitting the falling snow in between the windshield and the front of the truck - and - when the plow was raised the reflection was bad. I had not thought of that.
> 
> So I am upgrading my Boss lights to the new ones that just came out this year. Back up lights are easy...or just buy the back up buddy system which is even easier.


I wasn't aware of the new Boss lights, what are they charging for a set?

The Trucklite LED headlights went up to $900 last year.

Roof mounted lights--forward or rear--are going to be a huge disadvantage when it is snowing or blowing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2046275 said:


> Looks like a stupid driver magnet with that many lights.


True......try working in a disaster response.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2046283 said:


> True......try working in a disaster response.


I have...........for 26 years. The kind that beats your kind there.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2046286 said:


> I have...........for 26 years. The kind that beats your kind there.


Don't worry, it will grow back, grass is like the cubs, there's always next season.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2046288 said:


> Don't worry, it will grow back, grass is like the cubs, there's always next season.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo you must of played with a "light`brite " set when you were a kid?

Q, when you get out of the truck,,,, do you wear something like this also?

ps yes rain`x on lights does work,, to a point.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Hell yea I do to both I'm uncomfortable alone in the dark.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Picked up the Boss LEDs today. Look very very cool. Have a line of LED's across the top part of the lense as the blinkers. Not sure if they are running lights as well. Can't get to them for another week - maybe 2 - but the owner who went to Boss said they were really awesome. I bought just for my truck. Heave been playing with adding lights, but listened to OldDog and his experience. Figured this was ways to go. Boss made for Boss.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I don't know how some of you guys plow with all the lights going. OP- we run Whelen Responder Led mini light bars and they are very bright and even on a faster flash mode they still burn off the snow and we were plowing in temps that were -20 last year. And yes, the faster the flash pattern the worse it will be if it's snowing as far as flash back.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I have my strobes split, I can run front and rear separately, same with my lightbar. Having the built in traffic advisor is the best investment on it. Both also has Hi-lo adjustment on brightness too.

OP, the brightly lit lightbar mounted to the roof will drive you nuts.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

MajorDave;2046556 said:


> Picked up the Boss LEDs today. Look very very cool. Have a line of LED's across the top part of the lense as the blinkers. Not sure if they are running lights as well. Can't get to them for another week - maybe 2 - but the owner who went to Boss said they were really awesome. I bought just for my truck. Heave been playing with adding lights, but listened to OldDog and his experience. Figured this was ways to go. Boss made for Boss.


Can't wait to see them and get your review.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

On the roof is best, becuse you don't have to look threw the beam of the light .

For lighting it is best to look under over the beam of light.
Looking threw the beam causes glare.


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

I contacted boss about upgrading my lights to the led but for the 700.00 price tag ill pass... Also I wont buy rigids led's way over priced.. Been using the cheap amazon led bars in off road conditions(atv/utv) never a problem they stand up to anything just as well.. Considering you can get a 2 year warranty and a 40in bar for 100.00... I'll Be putting a 20in on my plow and 2 pods on my headache rack when it comes..


----------

